# Washing comforters & blankets



## applecruncher (Dec 3, 2017)

Do you put your comforters and blankets in your washing machine?  I don't....my washer is top load and has an agitator...wouldn't work well.  So every few months I go to the laundromat that has a couple of HUGE institution size washers and dryers. The washers will take 2 comforters, 2 - 3 blankets, and a little bit more and does a nice job for $10.00.  Dryers are free.


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 3, 2017)

Yup.  For the first time in about 10 years, I went to a laundromat today to wash/dry a couple of quilts (comforters?) for my new lady friend.  Those big machines make it so easy even I can do it.

Home machines are way too small for the job.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 3, 2017)

I have an old Maytag top loader and I put one comforter or blanket in at a time. I do the comforters twice a year,fall and spring so I can air dry them on the line. Thin blankets get washed more often so they can go in the dryer or air dry in my basement if they can't go outside.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 3, 2017)

I normally use the HE front loading washers and dryers at my apartment complex to wash sheets, blankets and comforters.

I can do all of the bedding for my twin bed in one load without any problems.  The blanket and comforter that I use are both made for a double bed.  I only use the blanket in the winter months and normally fold it in half so it becomes the equivalent of two blankets.  In the summer I use a top sheet with the double comforter, the larger size gives better coverage for the sides of the bed and looks a little neater.

One wash and one dry is currently priced at $1.70 each.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 3, 2017)

I do.  I wash my comforters, blankets and sleeping bags in my washer.  I have a Kenmore front loading washer and dryer.  So far I haven't had an issue with getting them clean.  I did take my heavy comforter to the dry cleaners once, but with the cat and dog hanging out in bed, I clean it more often and prefer to do it at home and not wait for it to be done.  Recently bought a couple of cheaper 'comforters' made of down and feathers.  Using both of them on the bed, so if the top one gets soiled I can just wash it and rotate the bottom one to the top.  They are super thin.....but warm for the thickness.


----------

